# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  Article: Amid Constant Change The Mandolin Store Flourishes

## Mandolin Cafe

You can view the page at https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/c...ore-Flourishes

----------

JEStanek

----------


## tkdboyd

Bought a couple of mandolins from Dennis. Great store & service.

----------


## William Smith

Dennis and crew are great! I've talked with him on the phone a few times about different Gibson mandolins and he always treats one really well even if there is a no sale as someday maybe he knows from anyone there can be a potential sale if you treat people decent! He's actually a really good guy and I actually years ago had a 1980 Gibson F5-L that was Wayne Benson's and before that Dewey Farmers but Dewey wasn't impressed so he had a full internal re-grad done and I had it for sale on the café-Dennis got a hold of me and traded me a brand new Weber Custom Elite for it-I asked why as the Weber was $ wise worth double what the Gibson was worth! I believe he said he had a customer that wanted that Gibson of mine really bad so we swapped! I later sold the Weber-pry should've kept it as it was great but a little too new and modern for me as I love my stuff old/withered/played in already?
  I later found out he used to work with my Aunt's 2nd husband and his banjo tech at the time-Doug Piper used to play and recorded some 45's in the early 70's with my Grandpa Big Bill Smith Sr.! So indeed a small world!
  If I was in the market for a new Gibson mandolin or any instrument at any level-deal with these guys, they are tops in my book and I have a big book-LoL!

----------


## dulcillini

Great folks to do business with.  I highly recommend them.  I have purchased 3 instruments from them, all have been superb.  All the best to Dennis and team.

----------


## BradKlein

"Some might question the wisdom of basing an entire business around a single instrument such as a mandolin, but for Vance, the decision was easy." 

One might say the same for the author, just substitute 'Scott' for 'Vance'. ;-)

----------


## Mike Romkey

Nice profile. Thanks, Scott, and keep up your wonderful effort, Dennis.

----------


## Todd Bowman

NIce to see this article.  Dennis and crew at The Mandolin Store are great guys to work with and honest businessmen!  I've purchased two high end mandolins from them and 100% satisfied with both.  TMS rocks!

----------


## LadysSolo

Oh no! If he moves the store back to Ohio, a road trip would be in order and my in remission MAS may be reactivated. Third job, here I come!

I purchased two mandolins from them some years ago, still have and love them. I highly recommend their knowledge, plus nice to work with!

----------


## JEStanek

I have had several interactions with Dennis and always been pleased by the deal, his frankness, and honesty.

Zero regrets.

Jamie

----------


## darylcrisp

I've purchased a couple mandolins from Dennis and Brian, always pleased with the instrument I get, and the customer service is beyond excellent.

And even years ago, an email sent late evening or night, usually received an answer within a few minutes. One wee hour morning email around 3am, I sent to inquire about a mandolin and almost immediately Dennis replied. I returned something like, "what are you doing up this time of night" and he replied, "same as you, looking at mandolins". 

My current, all time fav mandolin, came from Dennis about 2 years ago. A shop custom Weber Yellowstone with fern appointments. Its simply "swell" in every way.
thanks Dennis and Brian!

d

----------


## Cheryl Watson

I send my new students who need a good beginner or intermediate mandolin set up RIGHT to The Mandolin Store--online.

----------


## lukmanohnz

Loved this profile. Dennis might have one of the best jobs in the universe....

----------


## HonketyHank

Some would say I am crazy (and I wouldn't argue), but last week a light bulb went off in my mind and I just decided I needed to drive down to Surprise AZ to visit TMS. Dennis and Brian were great and I got to sample the diverse and high quality inventory. Nothing beats hands-on try outs to refine one's ideas of what is possible in terms of tone, playability, and price. I also was surprised by a few mandolins that were better than I expected. I didn't buy anything but I sure got some ideas about what to be lusting after. 

Five days on the road and 2600 miles of beautiful scenery interrupted by a couple of hours sampling great mandolins in the company of friendly folks. That's not all that crazy.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Hank, you're hard core, man. Love it.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Great story!  It would be wonderful if Dennis and the Mandolin Store returned to Washington Court House, Ohio!!!

----------


## Br1ck

Just when you guys in cold weather states are going stir crazy, jump a flight to Arizona and catch some spring training baseball. Hint: Surprise has a stadium shared by two teams.

Do call ahead though. Not your typical open at 9, close at 5 shop. The more money you have to spend, the better off you'll be. LOL.

----------


## Leester

Dennis you'd be welcomed warmly back in the beautiful state of Ohio!

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

If you've been looking for one of the Eastman MDO305 octave mandolins that have been difficult to find in retail, Dennis just told me he took an order for 20 of them and they're in stock now. Guess that'd be a mini order?

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Oh, I asked for clarification. That was in addition to another 70 Eastmans...

----------


## archerscreek

One upcoming announcement? How about "Gibson slashes prices for loyal fans to indulge." Haha. 

The Gibson Goldrush they have looks and sounds fantastic. I was in the woods the other day and while enjoying the beautiful fall colors (the yellow fall leaves reminded me of the Goldrush mandolin) I kept thinking that I should call the Mandolin Store and inquire. Must resist lest I get tempted by a great deal. Lol

----------


## Aldwyn

I just got back from Grand Canyon and Sedona, with a layover in Phoenix... getting to Phx late in the evening because my wife wanted to do last minute shopping in Sedona, TMS would have been closed, so I couldnt take a look.  But my biggest regret of that trip is not allowing more time in Phoenix to take a stop at TMS...  :Frown:    I blame my wife.  I am pretty sure this is grounds for divorce...

----------


## Steve-o

> ...But my biggest regret of that trip is not allowing more time in Phoenix to take a stop at TMS...    I blame my wife.  I am pretty sure this is grounds for divorce...


Hmm, usually divorce comes after a trip to TMS.

----------


## Mando Mort

This is a good piece and it puts a face with the name, giving you a better idea of who you are doing business with...makes me want to buy another mando.

----------


## Bob Clark

> This is a good piece and it puts a face with the name, giving you a better idea of who you are doing business with...makes me want to buy another mando.


_Everything_ makes me want to buy another mando!

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Dennis has finally decided to share the news that was the original purpose of this article but which turned into something different.

Good news is he's been approved for the double transplant as of a few day sago and they say it'll happen soon, as in before Summer is over, possibly sooner. Man is healthy as a horse otherwise.

----------


## PDMan

I bought a Gibson from Dennis on Friday and got to briefly visit the new store.  Nice place he's got there!  Got to visit a little with him and really enjoyed it.

----------


## dustyamps

Best wishes and outcome to Dennis.  I am slowly recovering from a recent heart transplant.  It's a rocky road so stay strong and positive and look forward to your future.

----------


## SOMorris

Thanks for posting the talk.  I was not aware Dennis had a health problem.  I'm glad TMS is continuing to do well even with the pandemic going on.  Good guys there.

----------


## darylcrisp

> Dennis has finally decided to share the news that was the original purpose of this article but which turned into something different.
> 
> Good news is he's been approved for the double transplant as of a few day sago and they say it'll happen soon, as in before Summer is over, possibly sooner. Man is healthy as a horse otherwise.


wow, I didn't know about the transplants. Makes me even more appreciative of the man. Thru the years, Dennis has always been a fair person to buy/trade with. There will definitely be many prayers sent for D.
He just sent me this stellar oval hole, its wonderful,

----------


## Phil Goodson

Are we allowed to know what's being transplanted, or is that too personal for the forum?  Just curious.  And caring about Dennis.  Great guy.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Dennis tells us what transplants he is having in the video posted here.

----------

Phil Goodson

----------


## TheMandoKit

Sad to hear of the necessary procedure, but glad to hear that it has been approved and the prognosis is good. Have purchased several instruments from TMS over the years. Dennis is a good guy to deal with: honest, knowledgeable, willing to work with you. 

Dennis, all the best, and hoping all works out well.

----------


## LadysSolo

Dennis, all good thoughts and wishes for you! You told me years ago that I would be happy with either the Pava or the Weber, so I bought both and am still happy with both - and hopefully I will get to Nashville to visit you in person some day. Hope the surgery goes well and solves your health issues.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Lot of changes since this published this date last year. I actually had travelled to Surprise, AZ to write about Dennis's need for a double transplant but he decided he didn't want to get the word out. A year later he's recovering from the transplant and the store is located just north of Nashville. Quite the changes!

----------

trodgers

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Noting the anniversary of this feature interview.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Noting the anniversary of this feature.

----------

JEStanek

----------

